# Help for a 314AW - Can you identify



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm working on a 314AW for a friend and can't get the wiring correct. So he brought another 314 over to "compare". When I took for tender shell off the picture shows what I saw...which is definitely different from what I was working on - see pic. So my question is what IS that metal shell in the tender??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Beats the Hell outta me. Obviously a motor of some type...for smoke? Can it be a different type of whistle? Did you try to energize it to see what it does?


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

It's the whistle. The motor uses inducted dc voltage to energize like the Lionel ones used.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is a smoke unit that pumps smoke through a tube to the engine.

Nope it is a whistle. It look very similar to a tender mounted smoke unit that uses a bellows to force smoke to the engine

Here is the diagram.

I can;t be sure but I think the 293 tender had the smoke.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks to all. I eventually found the pictures and info about the whistle...
Again...thanks :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not being a Flyer operator I was not sure.
I did guess, to myself, a whistle.

Man they really packed it into the tender huh!

I would like to hear what it sounds like, anyone have a video of the sound they produce?
Does she blow?

The whistle relay on the left bottom (blue arrow), above it is the reverse control (red arrow). Or as they called it, a remote control unit. 
The green arrow is the whistle motor. 
I wonder why the 2 copper wires are curled like they are? (little green arrows)
What would the reason be? Just so one has extra wire if needed?

Cool site MyFlyerTrains.org. I forgot all about them, I have them bookmarked in my train help folder. 
Don't know why because I don't have any Flyers. I guess I like the diagrams.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The brushes are free standing and are only attached with those wires.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> The brushes are free standing and are only attached with those wires.


Hmmm, So the brushes are missing in the picture?
They only sit in the 2 curled copper wire? What do they contact, the armature? It has no brush plate?
What keeps them from jumping around?


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a sheet from the service manual. The brushes are elongated and press against a round commutator similar to the brushes that they use in flyer diesels. The brushes are part number 63 on the sheet.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They hang like some HO motors. The AF flyer 360 diesel is also like that. he brush is on a piece of copper with the wire spirng holding it.


----------

